# RECIEVED MY LETTER. YIPPPPEEEE!



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Were put on the list 25th Dec 2008 & today have recieved my letter with a treatment date of October 11th

Now im getting really nervous..
xx


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Great news leighsa, about time too. Lots to get excited about now. xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Excited but petrified also, lol.... Its my 1st go so not sure what to expect and what to do. Have a question for you....

Does this mean my DH has to stop drinking now? or can he still drink on the weekends?


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Great news Leighsa! As far as drinking is concerned, you should both obviously try to get into the best shape, health-wise, before treatment. My husband read that sperm have a cycle of 100 days before they die off and new sperm are generated so yeah, he'll need to start getting healthy from here on in, but I would say it's fine for you both to keep having a few drinks on the weekend, if that's what you want. My husband also took Wellman Conception vitamins and I was on Wellwoman.


Best of luck for your treatment!


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

SO HAPPY 4 U ABOUT TIME I GOT MY APPT AUG SO LET U KNW WHAT RTUF HAPPENSIVE CUT OUT CAFFINE JUNK FD AND JST BEING HEALTHY


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Thank you both for the advice. I dont drink myself, asked that question to prove to my husband that cutting out drink from now on is hoghly important but he didnt believe me when i told him it would reduce chances of conception.

Now I can show him, lol... He likes to have a drink (quite a lot)....

Im so nervous but so excited have  waitied so long for this now its finally here.... Apart from cutting out caffeine is there anything else anybody can advise me on what to do to prepare my body for this.....


----------



## gemma_29 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hiya  

Thats great news hun and really happy 4 u  

The best thing i can advise u on is stay away frm the caffine no fizzy drinks sweets or chocolate drink pleanty ov water and pineapple juice... Get on the vitamins and eat a hand full ov brazil nuts a day if u ned 2 knw any thing else then u can ask...

All the best Gemma
    xxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

great news 

cut out caffine which can cause head aches and take prenatal vits and the very best bit of advice and the hardest is to relax


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Gemma, thank you so much for the advice, think im gonna need a lot of this, Why is that they day to cut out sweets & chocolate? 

Hi Kara, hope ya little one is good. Thanks its been a long time coming and cant stop smiling now, im extremley excited. I am gonna start taking Well-woman vitamins, is this ok?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i dont know anything about well women vits but i did get my dh to take well man, i used pregnacare pre conception


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

i judt started the pregnacare pre conception and my man on well man no fizzy pops just water and orange juice or apple for my dnt like pineapple juice. so happy for u mayb we could be cycling not far from each other my appt is aug but i prob wont start till sep af. really pleased for u


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Aww. Thank you Jo, Im still in shock that it's finally here, i mean really just cant stop smiling and although im very nervous the excitment is overpowering that.... I bought lost of Pineapple Juice today, Have my Pregnacare Vits, just have to buy lots n lots of Brazil nuts now, which is great as I love these....

Not happy about cutting out choc & crisps though, I could live off these..... Whats the reason for this.

QUEST: Is having a few cups a tea a day classed as having Caffeine??
Is it strictly not Tea neither Coffee?

LOL


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

I was reading an article on caffeine in conception/pregnancy today - you should limit yourself to 200g caffeine a day which is the equivalent of 2 mugs instant coffee, 4 cups of tea, or 5 cans of cola. You also need to take into account caffeine in chocolate, fizzy drinks and over the counter medicines.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i quit caffine full stop and now drink decaff tea and have done for years,


----------



## gemma_29 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hiya  

I was told to stay away frm the caffiene and sweets and chocolate and fizzy drinks as long as u av bought the pineapple juice FROM concentrated u cnt av the concentrated 1 chick... I was taking the well womenand my DP was on the well man thats wah the hospital advised us to take but i av changed ova nw 2 the pregnacare conception and lots ov other vits...

Drink t least 2-3lts ov water a day and 2 glasses ov pineapple juice
A hand full ov brazil nuts a day hun...

Iv beentold not 2 drink milk ither coz ov all the hormones in it...

All the best... Im in 4 my EC Weds gt told today yaaaayyyyy   

Gemma xxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

organic milk is fine as it doesnt contain the hormones that mass produce milk does


----------



## gemma_29 (Jul 16, 2010)

I got told no milk cz even organic milk as the hormones just not as much as normal milk


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Gemma thank you for the info. I hope your EC went well today, how did you find it, this is the only thing tht petrifies me?

Hope they got lots of follies. xxx


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

hi leighsa, i have my treatment planning on the 12th october so we could be cycling together, us girls usually chat on the ivf wales cyclers thread so feel free to post on there aswell, good luck  with your treatment from sam.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Gemma hope EC went well for you today. How are you feeling & how was it. This is the one things about the whole procedure that scares me (and many other women I notice).

Hope ya feeling ok.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## gemma_29 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hiya hun  

Well i ad my EC and it went really well i was so scared and nervous but 4 nothing really but the nurse did say it affects other ppl different ways and I'm glad it went well 4 me.... The only thing tha was uncomfortable was the needle popping the follicles but it was ova in seconds.... I was in there 4 20mins then could go home an hr later but i felt fine all the way thru it they were amazed on how well i done  

They ad 12 eggs frm me and im soooooo exited 4 2moz now 4 the 4n call 2 c how they r doin.... Ill let u knw how it went...

Love Gemma xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

WOW.... 12 Eggs..... bet ya so excited for tha call today, fingers crossed hey!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Wha clinic did you go to hun for treatment, and a lot of people day that you cant feel a thing during EC.... was it painful when they were collecting the follicles? and what drugs did they give you?


----------



## gemma_29 (Jul 16, 2010)

Im really nervous 4 the 4n call it could b any minute now  

The EC was fine i did feel abitwhen they put the needle in 2 break the follicle2 get the egg out but it was nothing how i ws expecting it 2 b i was shaking goin in there lol...

Well they sadate u ut it didnt make me feel any differet and they said they couldnt believe how god i was and tha i spoke to them all the way thru it lol...

Im in IVF Wales in cardiff hun wah bout u...? xxxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Gemma, yeh im going to ivf Wales also, so the sedation sorry hun, didnt get what sedation they gave you, can you re-send please hun


----------



## gemma_29 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hiya they dnt put u 2 sleep they just giv u a sadation2 make u feel abit whoooo hoooo lol but it didnt seem 2 ov wrked lyk tha on me tho coz i didnt feel drowsy or any thingspoke 2 them all the way thru  

Ad fantasticnews 10 av fertilised out ov the 12 which im really happy about bk in on sat ne 4 ET but if the grade ov them look good gunna keep it till ET monday  

Love Gemma xxxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

WOW. Well done sweetheart, how many are going to have put back in? Or should I say how many can you have put back in?
Sending you lots n lots of luck hun and hopefully you will have a BFP. 

Sorry to keep on about EC, how they administer the sedation & how come it didnt woirk for you, did they not give you enough? Im definatley going to be asking them to make sure I have enough if they would let me i'd be put to sleep, but dont think they will. Having a HSG (lap/dye) a while back had been enough fro me/extremley unbearable pain and now im so petrified of EC as this seems a lot worse of a procedure than lap/dye.

People say you will be in la la land but it seems crazy that the sedation hadnt worked for you...
Was the pain unbearable or anything like the lap/dye test?

Bet ya so excited fro ET with all those good follies, aww hun im so so pleased for you, cant wait until next week to see you posting your BFP!!
XXXX


----------



## gemma_29 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hiya Hun  

In dnt knw why i wasn't in la la land but i remember every thing and i was talking to them all away thru it took 20Min's  do  

I'm such a baby when it cums 2 things lyk tha hun u will b fine i was the same as u but it wasn't any thing id expect it 2 b which i was happy about.... The  lap dye i ad done and i did find it worse than the EC but every 1 is different c coz the lady tha went in b4 me she was awful aving i done they couldn't believe how brill i was and was shocked i spoke to them all the way thru it lol..

The sedation is done by a needle which stays inur hand and then when ur ready 4 EC they will put in the drug to make u drowsy  
Its all ova b4 u knw it and its not as bad as the dye but u could b different i dnt knw  

So when is ur appointment then hun bet ur all exited how long u b on the list 4..? As swn as u start ur treatment it flys by and the injections r not tha bad ither im so scared ov needles but once the 1st 1 is done u will b use to them in no time chick and i was also Doin them myself...

U need 2 knew any thing just let me knew Hun k
Love Gamma xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Aww thank you Gen, you have described EC precisley, quite alot of the time people say yeh yeah its fine but really I think must feel a little something so doesnmt really help a lot, so thank you for being so honest, im still dredding it but sure it will be ok. 

I have been waiting 18 months under JE... and recieved my letter last week with a date for my treatment planning appointment, which is set fro Oct 11th, still 2 months away but gives me time to prepare myself, lol..... Now its here im starting to get really nervous and I know the day I go in for EC I will be crying, shaking, scared and wont wanna go in. Are you husbands/partners allowed in with you?

Where do you live do you live close to Cardiff then?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

your partner wont be allowed in leighsa he will be doing his 'bit ' whilst you are in there ..everyones diffrent with sedation im sure if you tell them you are ****e scared and want to be out of it they might even give you a pre med for your nerves  ...my ec was fine felt a bit sore at first then i was out of it so they must of topped sedation up i cant even remember getting back to recovery   gemma good luck for transfer


----------



## gemma_29 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hiya hun  

Yeah its different 4 every one babes i didnt even feel sore after EC and remember every thing tha went on and i remember goin bk 2 the recovery i was wheeled on a wheel chair then i sat on a chair and ad andwich and hot chocolate went 2 the toilet then went home 

Its mad tho and they couldnt believe how good i was i only felt a few scratches it was if i didnt av it done i mean that and i was so scared goin in couldnt stop shaking but it was fine and i hope it goes well 4 u hun 

Im frm aberdare hun wah bout urself.?

Thanx miriam7   so how many eggs they av frm u hun...?


xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Gemma, thats fab news...  Im sure it will be ok, im just gonna tell them to make sure im topped up with sedation, lol.... and I want lots of it, hopefully like Miriam said they will give me some pre-med before hand.
When are you going in for ET hun? Have you heard from them? Let me know how it goes hun. xx

Hi Miriam hope you are well. How Mia, bet she is getting big now. WOuld you believe it it'l be me going in soon, argggghhhh!!!! Lol.... Thanks for the advice i'll ask them to give me some pre-meds and lots of sedation, i keep going on about this EC (anybody would thing i was nuts) but i really am that scared after having the HSG (lap/dye)... Thats the only thing im really dredding. Enough of EC now lol.... How old is ya little girl now hun, si she good for you? I bet she is spoilt rotten....

Gemma good luck again for ET... Hope it works out for you hun & keep me posted.

xxxxx


----------



## gemma_29 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hiya hun my ET is booked 4 tomoz but they might keep it till monday depends how my little embies r doin   They gunna giv me a ring in the morning let me knw...

So where in wales r u frm then cardiff isit hun...?

xxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Aww sorry hun forgot to say, Im from Barry... So not to far to go back and forth the clinic...
Im so excited for you hun and your ET... bet ya cant wait to get in there.... Have you booked 2 weeks off work or are you going back? Where do you work, so you also work in Aberdare?


----------



## gemma_29 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hiya hun

Iv ad my T 2day avent long gt home so i stuck my pjs on and gt in 2 bed lol... I was crying ad i could c the embryos go in even ad a scan picture and my DP took a pic ov them its so cear im ova the moon  

Iv got family living in barry they live in gibbons down manobier court   do u live near there hun...?

Love Gemma
  xxxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

I grew up close to Gibbonsdown, Grew up at the coloct, so know the area really well. I live near town centre now with my husnbacn have been for almost 7 years. I may know ya family, how mad is tha, lol...

How did ET go? Did it hurt? How are you feeling now afterwards? OMG In two weeks you could have te best news ever!!!!
Wishing ya all the luck in the world hun. xxxx


----------



## gemma_29 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hiya hun  

My couisons r anna gavin and toby waters and myauntie is linda waters do u knw them...?

The ET went well i found it worse than the bloody EC tho dnt knw why but putting the metal clamp thing in was the worst but whn i seen the embies on the tv i cried my eyes out  

We took a pic ov it and i just ct wait 2 do my test     tha its unna b good news tho...

Love Gemma

   xxxxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey babe, yeah im on ******** llok me up my name is 
Leighsa Snooks Mohamed

OMG ET was it just uncomfortable with the clamp or did you feel any pain?
Look forward to hearing from ya on **


----------



## Sheena3 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi Leighsa,
I just read your thread. My EC was a few weeks ago and I promise you I hardly felt a thing. I did read something which said that if you have a low alcohol tolerance then the sedation will affect you more. I don't know how true this is but I haven't drunk for the last two years and was out for the count through out most of it! The nurses are so lovely they keep you really calm throughout. Your dh will be allowed in to hold your hand for for the ET, that felt pretty much like having a smear test and I was so fascinated by the sight of two little embryos being put into me that I wasn't aware of much else. You'll be so happy to have got that far you won't care what they do to you. 
The injections are nowhere near as bad as I imagined either, the needle is pretty small and you get used to it very quickly.

Good luck hon, hope it goes well for you


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Sheena nice to hear from you. Gemma said that she found ET unconfortable, surely it cant be like a smear as they have to inject into your uterus, with a smear there are no needles involved, surely there must be a little pain. Did you go to IVF wales for treatment (EC)?

You said that was a few weeks ago, have you tested yet?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

its only a catheter for transfer not a needle like ec ..the worst is the metal clamp same as smear its bearable tho just uncomfy.. you will be fine lisa


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks Miriam, i think the nerves are getting worse and worse, lol..... I remeber speaking to you about this 18 months ago and still im going on about it. If its a cathater it must be blunt on the end so wouldnt that cause pain?


----------



## gemma_29 (Jul 16, 2010)

Well im just sayin how it felt 4 me i was holding on 2 a womens arm and squeezing it as when she was putting tha metal clamp in was really horrible the rest ov it was ok tho and i cried when i seen my 2 embies on the screen ur even allowed 2 take a pic ov them its brill  

Once tha clamp is in every thing else is fine hun i mean tha i just didnt lyk the clamp but might b different 4 u tho...

I found the EC no problem i wasent even out ov it tho cnt believe tha i remember every thing and was even talking 2 them all the way thru it then got put in a wheel chair and bk 2 recovery and i ad chocolate and filled out a form then i could go home i was fine... Im not a big drinker so dnt knw wah u mean by the tollorence...??

Love Gemma
    xxxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey Gem, you have been a great help after reading your replies I feel so much better and dont feel as nervous as what I did, bring it on!!! Lol...

What date ya gonna be testing hun?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

whatever happens you will ne nervous but thats ok cause everyone is and everyones experience is different.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Lol. Thanks Kara after reading Gemma replies I feel alot better about the whole thing now & I promise to stop going on and on about it, lol (Well until Oct), lol....

Hows the baby Kara?
x


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Leighsa,

Have been meaning to post here for ages. I had a really painful HSG (it lasted an hour, took 3 different people to try to get it done - I was in agony and in such a state when they'd finished that they took me out 'the back way' so that I didn't frighten the ladies in the waiting room who were about to have theirs done! - for any ladies reading this and about to have an HSG my experience was very unusual and I now know that it was due to grade 4 endo - so please don't read this and worry!). As a result, I was very anxious about the insemination for our IUI cycle and the transfer for IVF. I explained this to the clinic (at pretty much every appointment   ) and they were great. They gave me plenty of sedation and pain relief and hand on heart, neither experience was anything like the HSG at all.  Try not to worry too much - but as Kara said, it's only natural to be nervous.

all the best 
Sam x


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Aww thank you so much for your post Sam, its good to hear & sounds like its nothing to worry about, im sure im just getting myself worked up, im gonna relax more now and stop stressing as I have had quite alot of reassuring posts that all will be fine.

To be honest for over a year I been stressing about it but now im really excited and not really that worried about EC/ET everybody on here have been so helpful.

xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

tyler is fine thank you hun

dont worry about going on about it, it helps to have people around that understand


----------

